# Craigslist find: ECE and Lie-Nielsen planes



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I just bought these two lovely planes off craigslist today:










One is an ECE Primus wooden plane, manufactured in Germany. This is an odd little plane, with a spring mechanism that makes the blade rise up the bedded bevel, and a set screw that counteracts it… adjustments are made by balancing the two mechanisms. Once I got it set right, it cut very thin clean shavings. The handle thing is nicely ergonomic, and the plane is very lightweight.

The other is a Lie-Nielsen skew block plane. It's a slightly older model without the nicker wheel, but still a beautiful little plane. The depth changes are fairly easy to make, though getting the lateral adjustment correct is difficult. There is also a neat fence and removable side for rabbeting. Very heavy for its size. I've only managed thicker shavings from this so far, but they look clean.

More pics:


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Some high quality stuff. Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've had my eye out for a Primus plane for some time now… 
never used one but I'm curious and all the German tools
I've used have been tops.


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

Both of them seem to be missing a 'motor'. But other than that they are cool looking machines. Truth is, I wouldn't know how to begin using a plane…. and I hear tell that is 'basic' woodworking. Congrats on your find.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Loren, I really like the plane so far. The bottom is unfinished hornbeam, and is held in place with some nice finger joints to the top material (don't know the type of wood there). There is no lever cap, only a blade and a chip breaker with attached lateral adjust. It took me a while to get the adjustments figured out, but I like it well enough now.

Spoontaneous, planes are touchy to set-up but great when you get them right. Maybe not so useful for your spoon carving, though.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I found a similar Ulmia at an antique store. It was priced right so I bought it just to resell, but I like it so much I decided to keep it.










I had some nice action shots, but I can't find them right now.


----------

